# Nissan Testing New Solar Powered EV Charging System



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Do you feel that your electric vehicle isn't clean enough because it uses power from the grid to charge up your car, and the grid could be run on fossil fuels?

To make your green motoring even greener, Nissan and 4R Energy has teamed up to develop a new EV charging system, that makes use of solar power.

This system combines the solar power generator system with high-capacity lithium ion batteries to re-energize your car. Testing with this new system has begun today at Nissan's HQ in Yokohama, Japan.

The system uses solar power to generate power, and it then stores the acquired energy in lithium ion battery packs. So when a Leaf wants to get charged up, it can take use of the stored energy in these battery packs. A quick charge will take 3-hours, while a normal charge requires an extra hour. Nissan believes this facility will be able to charge 1800 LEAF's annually.

The added benefit of this set-up is having energy to charge your car with green energy, at anytime of day or even during bad weather.

More: *Nissan Testing New Solar Powered EV Charging System* on AutoGuide.com


----------

